# My Wife's Colnago Prima



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got my wife to start biking and got her an entry bike, Colnago Prima with Tiagra components.

She had since gone on 2 rides with me using sports shoes rather than cycling shoe with cleats. Mostly training her on road safety and what to look out for during rides. Once she gets used to the bike and road riding, I may have her try on the cleats riding in the park and move her on to the road once she is accustomed to it.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

great job getting her a bike! don't make the same mistake i did and push her too hard. i took my then wife on the same trails i liked to ride and she eventually divorced me. LOL. she hated riding.


----------



## nvrsetl (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a nice entry bike! I got my gf a Cervelo for her first. I didn't know Colnago sold entry level bikes.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> great job getting her a bike! don't make the same mistake i did and push her too hard. i took my then wife on the same trails i liked to ride and she eventually divorced me. LOL. she hated riding.


I'm sorry to hear that. Thanks for the advise....I have been warned about pushing her too hard. She has ridden over 50miles / 80km over the last 4 days....started with mainly flat roads with minimal hill climb and she is enjoying herself :thumbsup:


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

nvrsetl said:


> That's a nice entry bike! I got my gf a Cervelo for her first. I didn't know Colnago sold entry level bikes.


Thanks. My understanding is that Colnago wanted a piece of the mass market and has been developing entry bikes, They had the Primavera, which was their entry bike in 09,,,,priced around USD1760 with Shimano 105 components, The current 10 model, Prima is equipped with Shimano Tiagra is priced at USD1390. Both are aluminium frames with carbon fork.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Update: My wife has been riding for a week now and I am amazed by her determination and development. Her sit bone was aching for the first few days but she continued to ride despite the discomfort. She has assumed a natural riding position which I don't see many amongst newbies. She tired on her cleats today and rode pretty well. I'm truly inspired by her


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My wife just checked this one out and liked it. The one here is all 105 components.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

here's real entry level:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/10/ernesto-colnago-isnt-going-to-be-amused.html


----------

